# HK USP40 Custom Combat + Emerson SpecWar



## hoveyh

Here is my latest HK ... the USP40 Custom Combat in OD. Also my Emerson SpecWar in OD as well ..... nice pair.










Got to go pack up to play with the new HK ... See Ya !

Harold H.


----------



## hoveyh

Sorry Moderators ... I thought I was adding this pic in with or in the group thread ... plus I still am struggling posting pics. No skin of my nose if you delete this post. I can try to put it in with the other HK pics. Harold H.


----------



## mw1311

nice!


----------



## Shipwreck

Sweet deal!


----------



## jwkimber45

Slick!!!!


----------



## lumbermill

Nice pistol!! I have the desert tan model. The only complaint I have is the frame tends to darken after I shoot it. I've found the plain old Hoppe's #9 brings it right back.


----------



## hoveyh

Cool Lumbermill ! ... I stared at both colors and walked out with the OD. I am Really liking the fullsize USP. I have a 40c and had a 45c .... this USP40 points very Very well for me. I am a long time 1911 guy but when I close my eyes and take a aimed firing stance the front sight is perfectly placed time after time with this one after I open my eyes. Very cool. I have a XD Tac in 40 and the USP40 transitions to targets much smoother, with less effort and is less clunky in recoil. Enjoy it as I have. HH


----------



## Brevard13

hoveyh said:


> Here is my latest HK ... the USP40 Custom Combat in OD. Also my Emerson SpecWar in OD as well ..... nice pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go pack up to play with the new HK ... See Ya !
> 
> Harold H.


Its alittle late but I fixed it for you

Edit: I think I did...sometimes my phone doesn't show pics...when I clicked the link it didn't come up either


----------

